# spec-v turbo kit



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

I found this kit : 

http://www.turbo-kits.com/sentra_turbo_kits.html (the one on the bottom)

is this a decent price for the entire kit?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's the PTi kit mentioned in the STICKY at the top of this forum.

its easier to buy directly from PTi. www.powertechimports.com


----------

